
Ask HN: Minimal static site builder? - mproud
I have very basic needs. Just want to make a couple clean-looking webpages.<p>There are hundreds of static site generators that all require dozens of dependencies. But all I need are some flat-files or a minimal command-line app to help. Then I’ll fill in some HTML the old-fashioned way, or maybe write something up in Markdown and have it magically look nice in HTML. (I can play with the styles, I don’t care about that aspect. I just want it to have a clean structure.)<p>Any suggestions?
======
mhd
HastySite, written in Nim, static binary, 1.3 megs [1]

Gutenberg, written in Rust, static binary, 6 megs [2]

Hugo, written in Go, static binary, 6 megs [3]

[1] [https://hastysite.h3rald.com](https://hastysite.h3rald.com)

[2] [https://github.com/Keats/gutenberg](https://github.com/Keats/gutenberg)

[3] [https://github.com/gohugoio/hugo](https://github.com/gohugoio/hugo)

Back in the days I used blosxom to create static pages (a tool older than some
users here, probably), but alas, now that Perl doesn't have CGI.pm in its
standard library anymore, it wouldn't be dependency-free…

[4]
[http://blosxom.sourceforge.net/documentation/users/configure...](http://blosxom.sourceforge.net/documentation/users/configure/static.html)

~~~
kbenson
CGI.pm was bloated and tried to be too many things. Depending on what blosxom
used it for, it probably wouldn't be hard to refactor and release it with
those capabilities built in. Or just include CGI.pm with it to be really
simple, since shipping dependencies with it means there's no external
dependencies...

------
sgallant
Hugo is a single executable with no dependencies

~~~
mproud
Cool! I’m looking into it right now.

